# Duda con micrófonos de guitarras eléctricas



## Condor (Abr 21, 2005)

Buenas a todos, a ver si tienen esta:
Por que si los micrófonos de condensador tiene tanta fidelidad y buena respuesta en frecuencia a altas frecuencias, ¿Porque se siguen usando micrófonos de bobina en las guitarras eléctricas?.

Gracias.


----------



## Nacho (Abr 21, 2005)

En las guitarras eléctricas se utilizan micrófonos magnéticos porque lo que captan no es sonido sino la variación del campo magnético causado cuando la cuerda vibra. 
Es por eso que las cuerdas de las guitarras eléctricas son siempre metálicas.

Nacho.


----------



## Condor (Abr 21, 2005)

Puede ser que me equivoque pero los micrófonos de una guitarra captan las vibraciones sonoras de las cuerdas que rebotan en la madera. Un micrófono de guitarra si uno lo toca de la parte exterior no emite sonido ya esta orientado a la madera.


----------



## Guest (Abr 22, 2005)

Esos captadores magneticos tienen un pequeño iman que se coloca junto a una bobina que hace las veces de microfono, y al vibrar la cuerda varia el campo magnetico que genera el iman. las cuerdas como dice nacho deben ser metalicas. 

Condor haz la prueba colocando una cuerda de nylon y veras que el microfono no capta nada.

Suerte.

Fernando


----------



## Condor (Abr 25, 2005)

Entiendo, gracias por las respuestas. Pero me queda una duda:
¿Por que tiene tanto que ver el tipo de madera que se use para el cuerpo de la guitarra?

Salu2


----------



## Nacho (Abr 25, 2005)

Condor me imagino que debe ser porque las cuerdas generan una gran tensión y si la madera no es resistente el mástil puede partirse fácilmente.


----------



## Condor (Abr 26, 2005)

No nacho, de algo estoy muy seguro: Es que el tipo de madera que tenga el cuerpo que tenga el cuerpo va a influir en el sonido de la guitarra, además de otros factores como las cuerdas y los micrófonos. 

Supongo que si el cuerpo esta echo de roble va a tener una distinta reverberación del sonido que si fuera madera de arce, por lo tanto distinto sonido.

salu2.


----------



## Nacho (Abr 26, 2005)

Condor y luego no estamos hablando de guitarras eléctricas, que hasta donde yo se no poseen caja de resonancia.


----------



## Condor (Abr 26, 2005)

En general las guitarras eléctricas no tiene caja de resonancia excepto las que se usan para blues y jazz, pero esto no viene al caso ya que cuando uno va comprar una guitarra, en las especificaciones del producto aparece de que material esta echo el cuerpo. Además de que si no fuera por los micrófonos y las cuerda todas las guitarras sonarían iguales; a ver si me explico si yo usara las mismas cuerdas y micrófonos que un artista internacional mi guitarra sonaría igual aunque el cuerpo fuera de plástico. ¡¡¡ esto no puede ser!!!!, de algo tiene que tener que ver las reverberaciones de la madera.

saludos


----------



## jaime echegaray sifuentes (May 21, 2005)

la respuesta tecnica e que los microfonos de condensador tienen una respuesta en frecuencia full rango y son generalmente omnidireccionales, es decir, captan en toda  dirección y a buena distancia del punto hablante (fuente sonora), y es por esa razon que no se usa en guitarras electricas, pero, las pastillas o pik up de bobina tienen una respuesta en frecuencia limitada al rango de frecuencias bajas / medias (entre los 150 hz hasta los 3 khz +/-), ideal para el rango de la guitarra y la sensibilidad de captacion es moderadamente baja. 

esa es la razon tecnica.
suerte.


----------



## awz666 (Nov 14, 2005)

man la razon por la que la madera influye en el sonido se debe a que hay maderas un poco mas densas que otras a pesar de ser igual de resistentes pero esto altera el que tan rapido o que tan lento vibra la cuerda asiendo el sonido mas "largo" o nitido posible o mas "corto" y opaco posible en eso afecta el tipo de madera


----------



## cabezza (Nov 16, 2005)

Hola, soy nuevo aqui... y nuevo en el mundo de las guitarras, la cuestion es que me apasionan y me quiero comprar 1 ya.... para esto, que tengo que mirar? cual madera es la mejor? q microfonos son los mejores... etc.

Razonando un poco, para empezar seria mejor una buena madera y microfonos de menor calidad, asi el precio no es muy alto, si mal no tengo entendido, los microfonos, palanca y esas cosas, luego se pueden reemplazar por mejores... es esto así?


----------



## awz666 (Nov 16, 2005)

La verdad si estas empezando y no tienes mucha experiencia con guitarras electricas yo como guitarrista que soy te aconsejo que te busques una barata y liviana, tiene buen sonido para empezar y asi despues la envenenas (envenenar: colocarle mejores microfonos, poner microfonos activos mediante una bateria 9V, colocarle mejores cuerdas y un puente de alta calidad aleación plástico metal con tremo para que no desafine que no recuerdo como se llama)

P.D. cualquier duda mi correo es awz666pittbull@hotmail.com


----------



## pablo4466 (Sep 13, 2006)

creo q la razon por la q la guitarra electrica usa esos microfonos es por q estan echos para no recibir ruidos del exterior y la madera es la encargada de la rezonancia q logra la cuerda en la guitarra y por tanto en el microfono


----------



## pachonchita2006 (Sep 13, 2006)

Sobre tu duda con respecto a la madera del cuerpo de la guitarra,tienes razon. El tipo de madera si influye en el sonido,ya que la densidad de la madera incide en el tiempo en que una nota permanece sostenida (a mayor densidad, mayor tiempo)


----------

